# Date of composition - Haydn's F minor piano trio



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I just finished listening to Haydn's F minor piano trio:






In wikipedia, the work is said to have been composed by 1760.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haydn_Piano_Trios

However, I seem to hear that more 'Sturm und Drang' Haydn sound here. The trio definitely sounds 'learned', the menuet comes right after the 1st movement (similar to string quartet Op. 9 in D minor) and I'm not sure, but the work seems homotonal in F minor (which would be similar to symphony no. 49 in F minor).

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Dating Haydn is quite difficult. Often the manuscripts have disappeared, where they exist they may not be dated, the Entwürf Katalog may not be helpful as far as dates are concerned. 

I'll play your F minor trio later, but I remember having a similar issue with the keyboard sonata in G Hob xvi/6, no. 13 which wiki dates as 1766 but a friend said that he has seen some scholarship which puts it as c1760. It's an astonishingly great sonata IMO.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Wiki's source seems to be Landon who is reliable but old. Nevertheless 'by 1760' sounds like they have a record of it at that time which is fairly convincing evidence.

I'll check the original Landon book when I get to the library, at the beginning of next week at the latest, and see what it says; I need to check it for symphony dating anyway.


----------

